# What OS do you run?



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok...We've had the "what computer" thread and the "what browser" thread and even the "MAC vs PC" thread.

What operating system do you use?

Currently I'm running XP at home and work (no choice there). Getting ready to switch to Linux at home soon.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Linux (kubuntu) Fiesty Faun 7.04


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

At home I have computers with all three versions of XP. XP pro at work. I've used just about everything from Windows, the Mac OS, Linux, and Unix. I've found that Windows is the best all around for my purposes. Some computers in I used in college ran RedHat Linux with a Gnome GUI, and it was a nice OS for programming (Fortran of all things) and a decent Windows substitute.

I have to ask why you'd switch to Linux if you already own Windows?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Snowman said:


> I have to ask why you'd switch to Linux if you already own Windows?


I don't _own_ windows. I have a license to _use_ windows.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Snowman said:


> ...
> I have to ask why you'd switch to Linux if you already own Windows?


Because Windows is a 'mono-culture'; one basic design which provides a rich target for virus and trojan writers. Because from a computer science perspective, Windows has some serious architectural flaws in terms of fundamental security, reliability and rubustness. And because Microsoft has shown itself to be only grudgingly responsive to bugs and their fixes.

I used to be a practicing programmer - I *don't* subscribe the the idea that software should be free, but if I pay for it, I want service - and from a user and a developer perspective, Microsoft has been more interested in getting my money (or keeping me as a developer at a disadvantage to their own product developers - don't get me started on the unpublished APIs that Microsoft applications software uses which, until fairly recently remained unpublished to the developer community.)

Linux is fundamentally more secure and when flaws are discovered, they get fixed quickly. And if the fix doesn't suit me (or my customer) I can go into the Linux code myself and fix it. Microsoft sues you if you manage the same thing.


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

I run OS X 
on our wintel XP


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

P35 said:


> I run OS X
> on our wintel XP


Interesting! I presume you mean you are running OS X on a standard intel pc? What did you have to do to accomplish the trick?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Because Windows is a 'mono-culture'; one basic design which provides a rich target for virus and trojan writers. Because from a computer science perspective, Windows has some serious architectural flaws in terms of fundamental security, reliability and rubustness. And because Microsoft has shown itself to be only grudgingly responsive to bugs and their fixes.
> 
> I used to be a practicing programmer - I *don't* subscribe the the idea that software should be free, but if I pay for it, I want service - and from a user and a developer perspective, Microsoft has been more interested in getting my money (or keeping me as a developer at a disadvantage to their own product developers - don't get me started on the unpublished APIs that Microsoft applications software uses which, until fairly recently remained unpublished to the developer community.)
> 
> Linux is fundamentally more secure and when flaws are discovered, they get fixed quickly. And if the fix doesn't suit me (or my customer) I can go into the Linux code myself and fix it. Microsoft sues you if you manage the same thing.


I don't disagree with any of this. I would only say that in terms viruses, etc. you don't have much to worry about as long as Windows is up to date, as are your antivirus definitions, and maybe a good firewall. Of course, being a developer you'd know far more about this than I would, especially sorting through Linux code.

You're right about Microsoft's lousy customer service as well. Out of all these things, though, the only thing that would make me switch to Linux is if MS keeps pushing the piracy wagon until it severely limits what I'm within my rights to do. MS was not going to allow television recorded through Media Center to be recorded on DVDs until customer backlash forced them to.

In short, I see your point, but still think Windows is best right now.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Snowman said:


> I don't disagree with any of this. I would only say that in terms viruses, etc. you don't have much to worry about as long as Windows is up to date, as are your antivirus definitions, and maybe a good firewall. Of course, being a developer you'd know far more about this than I would, especially sorting through Linux code.
> 
> You're right about Microsoft's lousy customer service as well. Out of all these things, though, the only thing that would make me switch to Linux is if MS keeps pushing the piracy wagon until it severely limits what I'm within my rights to do. MS was not going to allow television recorded through Media Center to be recorded on DVDs until customer backlash forced them to.
> 
> In short, I see your point, but still think Windows is best right now.


Sorry, snowman - you are quite right in what you say. I read your comment literally minutes after fixing a Windows machine I have here for the kids. Had some pent-up frustration and wow did you give me a forum to vent :mrgreen:.

When I respond to friends and relatives who ask me 'what should I get' I tell them to get a solid box with Windows (or a Mac - depending on who it is). *I* certainly don't want to volunteer to support their Linux box. I'm out of the programming business these days; been away from the technical end for quite a while in fact.

Microsoft is a B I G company, and they act that way. But it's easy to get, easy to find someone who will help you (if you need it - most people don't) and within limits it's a good system (jury still out on Vista). And if you're a gamer, there's nothing better on pc hardware.

Again - didn't mean to come off so strong. I certainly wasn't jumping you. Sorry.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Sorry, snowman - you are quite right in what you say. I read your comment literally minutes after fixing a Windows machine I have here for the kids. Had some pent-up frustration and wow did you give me a forum to vent :mrgreen:.
> 
> When I respond to friends and relatives who ask me 'what should I get' I tell them to get a solid box with Windows (or a Mac - depending on who it is). *I* certainly don't want to volunteer to support their Linux box. I'm out of the programming business these days; been away from the technical end for quite a while in fact.
> 
> ...


No apology necessary, friend. I asked that question hoping to get an answer like the one you gave, and I enjoyed reading it. Linux is coming on strong these days, and I was curious to see how far out of the loop I am.

I actually do play games now and then, but my poor laptop won't handle some of the newer ones. Hence I justified buying a PS3 a few weeks ago when the price dropped. :mrgreen:

Looking at your profile, I see you have it right! Giving up computer programming for ranching! I can only hope an opportunity like that opens to me one of these days; I'm an engineer, myself. What I wouldn't give for about 40 acres and some time to spend on it...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OSX
Imac
I love it!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Snowman said:


> ..Looking at your profile, I see you have it right! Giving up computer programming for ranching! I can only hope an opportunity like that opens to me one of these days; I'm an engineer, myself. What I wouldn't give for about 40 acres and some time to spend on it...


I passed through several other steps before the ranching - and it's not always "romantic" - mucking out stables in 100 degrees is a real treat. But you're right. The horses give me *far* less trouble in most ways. Of course, I never had to 'put down' a user either.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mac OSX on my G4 laptop

Windows XP on my desktop pc

I do most of my work on my G4... I basically just use my PC for gaming and ripping & burning dvds


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Have used Linux and like it, but due to the Software I use I have to use Windows. I haven't had good luck running a windows emulator out of Linux. A lot of software companies don't make software for Linux, and the ones that do, it is usually a lot higher than windows software.


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

Windows xp pro.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used linux ubuntu 7.04 and enjoy it. I am currently using xp home.
Scott


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Interesting! I presume you mean you are running OS X on a standard intel pc? What did you have to do to accomplish the trick?


The new Macs are PCs. The hardware inside now is no different anymore.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I generally run XP Pro, but I run dual boot on several PCs. My laptop is running Server 2003 and XP Pro, my desktop is running XP Home and Linux Fedora Core 5.

As much as I hate Windows, Linux has it's own problems too....


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Osx 10.4.10


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I was under the impression that OS X was designed to look for specifics in the BIOS to assure that it was running on Apple hardware - then again, it could be the other way around - the Apple BIOS might be set up to prevent Windows from running on their hardware.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

XP pro on work machine, XP home on wife's, and I use 2 laptops. 1 with Vista, and another with SuSe 10.0 (Linux). I chose that release after researching supported hardware. Everything worked great after the install, with no hacking. I was a programmer before being "outsourced", and used Linux/Unix as a platform for 7 years, so I'm used to it. Linux is much more user friendly than it was in the beginning.


----------

